# R U smart? 2440 help!



## JDfarmgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's my problem- we lost all hydraulics on our JD 2440. We split it and one of PTO clutch or brake lines was broke off. Replaced them both and put it back together and we still had problems. Split it again and we realized that the new line didn't get in properly and it wasn't a good connection. Now we have it back together and here's the problem. We have hydraulics but it pulls hard when it starts. We can have it plugged in (live in MN, -30* sometimes) and it won't start. We have to destroke the front pump and it will start right away. Even when it warms up it won't start if we don't start it everyday. After we have used it for an hour and turn it off sometimes it doesn't start unless the valve on the front pump has been destoked. Our tractor is a 1978 2440 and it has the "hot start pressure relief" valve. Not too many people around here have ever dealt with this. Apparently, they only used this for 2 years. We have considered this as a problem, but not sure. There are shims in that valve and unsure if we have them all, it was bought from another party and maybe they had tinkered with it. We have put in a new battery. Also considered maybe a starter problem. It just seems funny that it starts if we turn the front pump off. Anyone have any knowledge on this matter. I would really make my husband happy if I could tell him how to fix this! Considering we have split the tractor twice and still have problems!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome to TF JDfarmgirl!!

Re: R U Smart? No I'm dumb as a Stump but maybe these guys can help you!!

HERE

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this starting problem something that showed up immediately after you did the repair on the tractor? How long was the tractor setting unused before the repair was done? One last question that is I hope a remote possibility........has anyone been using ether to start this tractor?


----------



## JDfarmgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

We try to avoid using ether but it has been used. The problem with starting is it won't turn over unless the pump is destoked.
The tractor was down for about 6 weeks during repair other than that used everyday. 
Last winter it was always plugged in and started. This year has been nothing but problems. In the summer it would start because it was warmer. So to tell you if the problem started since repairing the lines, we aren't completely sure.
When the lines were fixed we noticed the fuel pump was leaking so we had that rebuilt too. I'm sick of fixing, but it's a handy tractor and need it for feeding hay.
Do you think it could be a weak starter??


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi. What do you mean by "destroaking the pump"? It wont start good if the pump is being turned under pressure, period. Generally if all the hydraulic controls are in neutral position the preassure will unload enough. If a regulator or relief valve isn't adjusted or shimed right, that also could do it. If the fluid is milky looking it would indicate water which turns to slush or worse which also would make it hard turning. Too much hard turning will mess up the starter, so don't be too hard on it. Good Luck!!


----------



## JDfarmgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

When I say destroke the pump this is what I mean. My husband reaches in where the front hydraulic pump is and turns something by hand on the pump, which I believe takes the pressure off the front pump.
We know there are shims in the hot start preasure relief valve but unsure how many. Anyone have any knowledge on them?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You shouldn't have to pull the destroking valve to start the engine. 

First thing I would look at would be the batteries. Load test them and check each cell with a hydrometer. A bad battery or even a bad cell can really draw down your starting power. Make sure your connections are ALL clean and if corroded, soak them in a strong solution of hot water and baking soda. Check the ground cable to frame connection and be sure it is clean and secure. Check your starter connections for the cable and solenoind for tighteness and cleanliness. Now, does the starter spin the engine well like it should? If not recheck your connections or it could be a bad starter. Not very likely though. 

Next look at fuel. Is there good clean fuel in the tank? Are getting good smoke during the start attempt? Then the injection pump is likely doing its job. When you say you rebuilt the fuel pump, do you mean the fuel injection pump? If so, has someone verified the pump timing? An out of time injection pump and cause this. This is an area that was worked on so this could be a timing problem or a pump rebuild problem or other pump related problem. Have ALL the fuel lines been properly bled of air upto the pump and each injector? Air in the fuel lines can cause problems but I am thinking this is not likely in this case. Can't hurt to verify this and be sure. 

Lastly, and this is another unlikely thing but if ether has been used to start the engine improperly on a regular basis, it can damage the piston and compression rings and cause low compression and hence weak starting problems. A little wiff of ether during the cranking process won't hurt these engines occassionally. 

The hydraulics dragging the engine down during the start attempt is possible but not likely. With a 61 hp inline four cylinder I think it could over come a stuck scv. If this were the case the engine would load down heavily after the start when your husband release the destroking valve putting out a lot of black smoke, much more than normal. 

Anyhow, hope this gives you some ideas to consider and things to look at. Good luck and let us know how things are proceeding. Please feel free to ask all the questions you want.


----------



## JDfarmgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

By destroking the pump I mean it takes the pump out of gear so it spins free without building up any preasure.
We did put a new battery in and tested it because we had considered that a possiblity. 
I did mean the fuel injection pump, yes. It better not be a rebuild problem because it wasn't cheap!!
The tractor runs good once we get the thing started!!
Could it be something draining the batter between starts?
Will do some testing on things today and I will write back with results!
Thanks for helping!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

" Could it be something draining the batter between starts? "

Of course and probably is, you have already had several repairs and a little bit of self diagnosis will undoubtedly save you $'s in the long run!!

Personally (since you have not said so far) I would get your Starter tested!!!!

In any event "destroking" the pump has taken on a whole new meaning !!

Good luck in getting your JD 2440 puring again and if your problem is not self inflicted you might want to consider posting the cause and effect on this and the web sight I posted initially so that others may benefit!!

Dean,

:cowboy:


----------



## JDfarmgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, I had a spelling problem, I was in a hurry!! Opps! Forgive me!
You gave me a good laugh though! Just so you know, destoking the pump has not been fun for my husband! ha ha
We didn't get around to checking into anything this weekend, but we will soon. And yes, I will post the findings!
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Farmgirl,

The whole "Destroking" thing is an obvious work around for another problem that exists eleswhere,

Either it is a priority, or it ain't.


Either the battery is weak ands hould be replaced, or ya have some issues with partial hydraulic engagement the shouldn't be.

Tracking either one down should take no more than a couple of Minuites if the matter is a priority.


No one here is gonna replace hands on help.
Even if the folks here wish they had some hands on, to help you folks out.

Reach down and Grab ahold.

Eddinberry


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

:smoking:    army :tractorsm :spinsmile :winky: :crazy: Bye NANA :siren: :usaflag: :zoomin:


----------



## JDfarmgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

If it only takes a couple of minutes tell me where to start tracking down partial hydraulic engagement? Sounds likely but could use some advice on where to start?
The battery is new and we had that checked.
It is important to fix this to us, but the tractor is at a farm miles away and we didn't go there this weekend. Too busy putting in a transmisson in our farm truck!


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Farmgirl,

Look at the hydraulic side of things.

Something ain't right and dragging on the Mill.

For a place to start, and dangit, I ain't got the thing in front of me though I wish I did, look hard at the mechanism that engages the hydro system.

It might just be a dadgum lever that needs adjustment.

Start upstream and work your way down, eliminating possibilitys as ya go.

Odds are that there is a .27 Cent part that is either needing adjustment, or replacement.

I hate when this sort of stuff happens.

Ya pull fur out of your scalp by the handfull, and in the end it's a widget the local hardware has on the shelf......

Take the time and hunt the rotten little Rat down.
Therapy ain't cheap these days! 

Time spent, will alow for more time to applied elsewhere.

Keep at it!
Eddinberry

P.S.
I wish everything could be fixed with a hammer!!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Farmgirl,

What is the latest with your 2440? Find any problems yet?


----------

